# Instalación LW10G (X-10) - Dimmer.



## guallox (Mar 5, 2012)

Hola. 
Estudio domótica y el profesor me ha dicho que con un modulo LW10G (Dimmer), un interruptor y un pulsador como MÍNIMO (es decir, puedo usar más aparatos), logre hacer lo siguiente:
Con el pulsador pueda regular la intensidad luminosa, encender y apagar la lámpara. Eso es fácil, es la aplicación normal de ese modulo. Pero el problema es que me pide también que con un interruptor pueda apagar y encender la lámpara.
Después de apagar la lámpara con el interruptor, tengo que poder volver a encenderla con el pulsador, y viceversa.

Espero que se haya entendido, si no, pregunten qué es lo que no entienden 
De antemano muchas gracias.



mmm espera que lo consulto


----------



## ReneGVx (Mar 6, 2012)

Hola... segun entendi tu modulo es el siguiente con pulsador http://www.ydom.ru/catalog/manuals/lw10g.pdf
 y solo t falta agregar el interruptor, que segun entiendo es algo parecido a esto 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 entonces conecta el interruptor en serie a la lampara y tendras el poder de apagar y encenderla algo asi como en el archivo adjunto  
y perdon por el tamano de la imagen jejeje


----------



## guallox (Abr 23, 2012)

No me sirve, recuerda que si apago con el interruptor tengo que poder volver a encender con el pulsador.
De todas formas, ya encontramos que no hay solución posible.
Pero grecias ;-)


----------



## fernandoae (Jun 10, 2012)

> De todas formas, ya encontramos que no hay solución posible.


No? todo es posible! pero no entendi bien la consigna..


----------

